# XS "big-dot" sights?



## KenpoTex (Sep 23, 2005)

I've been thinking about replacing my front sight with one of the "big-dot" sights from XS Sight Systems.  It seems like the bigger sight would be faster to pick up and make it easier to focus.  Does anybody have any experience with these?  If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## TonyU (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm not familiar with those sights. My only concern, which I didn't see addressed on the site, would be the ability to fit in my holsters.
I couldn't tell if only the circle is larger or the front sight post is larger.

If you do try it let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## 9mm+p+ (May 4, 2006)

I have them on a Sig 226.  I like the white outline front in sunlight.  I don't really like the rear sight though.  I think I'm just used to 3 dot sights.  As for size they're the same or very close to original.  The front that looks so large is just a white outline insert.  The tritium is very small so it looks larger than it is.  I've got a beretta 92 that's got the same bar/big dot combo but not in tritium and both I and my shooting buddy pick up faster and are a tad more accurate with it than my regular 3 dot 92FS.  
I think though too as I age I don't pick up the rear sight as rapidly so the brighter the better for me.  Also I think if one were dedicated to the XS 24/7 style it would be better than switching between guns with different sight combos which is what I'm doing now.  I have the same issue with grips but am putting Hogue combat rubber on everything it's available for.  I have local shops order things for me and they latch on to whatever they can get fastest so I end up with lots of different sights and grips.  I think you'll like the XS sights though.  My only issue is too many with 3 dots and only 2 that are different.  Which I will resolve one of these days.


----------



## Shovel Hook (Oct 10, 2006)

I am a big fan of these and my next handgun will have these, if available in that particular gun (could be a 1911, Glock or Steyr M-9, but maybe I'll save and get the HK P7M8 I really want)


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 13, 2006)

They are faster to pickup, but your going to loose some precision compared to standard post and notch on any aimed shot beyond 5 yards. At that close of a range (where the big dot would be an advantage) you'll probably be target focus and not looking at the sights anyways, instead looking over the gun and point shooting. I didn't like them on my friends gun I shot, but give it a try and see if its for you.


----------

